
#ifdef Considered Harmful [pdf] - etrevino
http://doc.cat-v.org/henry_spencer/ifdef_considered_harmful.pdf
======
dalke
This is the paper by Spencer and Collyer in Usenix '92\. The primary reference
should likely be
[https://www.usenix.org/legacy/publications/library/proceedin...](https://www.usenix.org/legacy/publications/library/proceedings/sa92/spencer.pdf)
.

